# Rabies shot yesterday - tired today...normal?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Mine boys have always been a bit sluggish for a day or two after they are vaccinated.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Mine have been known to be tired for a 1 or 2 days ...I think it's normal. Call the vet in the morning if he doesn't seem back to normal just to double check and for peace of mind. And did the vet say "Enzo has the best golden ears around"


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Haha we do get compliments on his ears pretty often. =) He's still eating normally and going potty and all that jazz. There have just been a lot of naps today. We'll just have to wait and see if he gets his usuall 11 o'clock zoomies!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A few web sites that give some info on the side effects and when your vet may need to be called, but I think it is generally accepted for a dog to be tired for a day or two as long as there is no swelling or other signs of an allergic reaction.

http://www.dogs4dogs.com/blog/category/rabies-shots/
http://www.ehow.com/facts_5003927_side-effects-rabies-vaccination-dogs.html
http://www.dogs4dogs.com/blog/2008/06/18/20/#more-20


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

It is pretty typical that a reaction like tiredness will be a bit delayed. Usually 12-24 hours. The body needs that long to get revved up over the vaccination.


----------

